# Account-gebundene Gegenstände auf andere Server verschicken....



## Rysuss (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mal eine Frage:

Ich habe auf dem Server "Frostmourne" einen 80er Hexenmeister... Nun hat ein Freund von mir auf dem Server "Kel Thuzad" neu angefangen... Möchte gerne mit ihm spielen und mir dort einen Todesritter hochleveln.... Da ich ja schon einen 80er habe und auch durch 1k usw genug Splitter und Marken abgefarmt habe, wollte ich mir 2 Account-gebundene Items zum leveln dafür kaufen....

Kann ich diese Items von meinem Main auf Server "Frostmourne" zu meinem DK auf Server "Kel Thuzad" schicken ???

Hatte schon meine Gilde gefragt, jedoch wusste es dort keiner genau... Einer meinte ja, der andere nein, dann wieder einer ja....

Hätte gern genaue Infos ;-)



PS: Suchfunktion versteckt sich vor mir, daher nicht genutzt =P


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2010)

Rysuss schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir nich sicher ob es serverweit geht (teste es doch selbst zb xyz-Kel´Thuzad"...dann wirst es wissen^^
ansonsten ohne acc sachen mit deinem kumpel lvln^^
/e
Servername halt auch richtig schreiben,aber ich glaub nur dass es auf eigenem server geht^^


----------



## owals (28. Januar 2010)

Nein das geht net, nur auf selbigem Server geht es. Leider ist das Accoutgebundene nicht so gemeint wie es heißt.


----------



## Rysuss (28. Januar 2010)

Cool, dann ergibt der Name "ACCOUNT-gebunden" ja echt Sinn -.-

Also wieder ohne Hilfe auf 80 spielen -.- Geil......


Trotzdem danke =)


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Friendship geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss nicht ob das immer noch aktuell ist, aber mir war als könnte man Accounts zusammenführen, die beide dem gleichen Eigentümer gehören. 

Das kostet zwar, aber so könntet ihr über das Friendship Programm leveln. 

Und die Items stacken eh nicht mit dem FS Programm wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Rysuss (28. Januar 2010)

Also mein Account besteht schon lange und der meines Freundes ebenfalls... Jeder hat seinen eigenen Account, mit seinem eigenen Namen, Adresse und und und....

Was ist Friendship ??? wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob ich meine Items Serverübergreifend weiterschicken, da sie ja als "accountgebunden" und nicht "servergebunden" bezeichnet werden....


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2010)

owals schrieb:


> Nein das geht net, nur auf selbigem Server geht es. Leider ist das Accoutgebundene nicht so gemeint wie es heißt.



Doch es ist so gemeint wie es heisst. Durch Servertransfer kannst Du es auch auf einem anderen Server haben.


----------



## Cheaters (28. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Doch es ist so gemeint wie es heisst. Durch Servertransfer kannst Du es auch auf einem anderen Server haben.



Das kann ich aber mit jedem Item, auch mit nicht Account gebundenen...


----------



## Gromer (6. Februar 2010)

Was ist den jetzt kann man es verschicken oder nicht ?


----------



## Sturmrufer (6. Februar 2010)

Nein es gibt keine Möglichkeit Gegenstaände an einen andren Server verschicken. Die einzige Möglichkeit Gegenstande auf einen andren Server zu bekommen ist sie zusammen mit einem deiner Chars zu transferieren


----------



## Gromer (6. Februar 2010)

K thx bb


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (6. Februar 2010)

Tikume hat recht Accountgebunden ist schon richtig ... *ich habe Tikume recht gegeben das gibt 20 Schläge mit der Geißel neein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (6. Februar 2010)

Schreib ein Ticket am besten in Fragestellung "Geht das?" und dann mach gaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb bitte bitte, ich meine, hier im Forum von einigen von Erfolg dieser Taktik gehört zu haben. Wichtig ist natürlich ein netter GM und dass du sagst, dass du dachtest, per acc.-geb. müsste das ja eigentlich gehen.

Hare Krishna


----------



## Snake202 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich würd mal nen GM fragen, bei uns aufm Server wurde das auch mal diskutiert. N paar Leute haben behauptet, dass es sehr wohl geht, angeblich stand das sogar mal in irgendwelchen Patchnotes (hab aber selber nicht nachgeschaut). Wenn dann müsste es in den Patchnotes zwischen 3.2 und 3.3 zu finden sein.


----------



## Moktheshock (6. Februar 2010)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal nen GM fragen, bei uns aufm Server wurde das auch mal diskutiert. N paar Leute haben behauptet, dass es sehr wohl geht, angeblich stand das sogar mal in irgendwelchen Patchnotes (hab aber selber nicht nachgeschaut). Wenn dann müsste es in den Patchnotes zwischen 3.2 und 3.3 zu finden sein.



was in den patchnotes stand war das man von Horde zu Alli und umgekehrt accbound items schicken kann


----------



## Snake202 (6. Februar 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> was in den patchnotes stand war das man von Horde zu Alli und umgekehrt accbound items schicken kann



Joa stimmt, grad mal nachgeschaut ^^
Oh man, netmal richtig lesen können die Leute auf meinem Server, schlimm schlimm ^^


----------

